# Spinning on Boxes/Rail stuff



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

I decided to finally spend some time on the boxes and rails. As weird as it sounds, I find boxes more scarier than rails. I learned 50/50's and front and back boards on rails, and started comboing into them, but had trouble mustering up the courage to do it on boxes. The boxes are really sticky, and it feels like the board just locks into place, which leads me to wonder, how do you spin on boxes (especially when sticky)? Any tips for getting some legit nose presses and tails on rails? I find it hard to press as much as I can on the boxes, when on the rails.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

i have never had a problem with a box being sticky, but i guess i can kind of understand what you mean. maybe just try going into it with more speed


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

I usually just avoid sticky boxes, and if I do decide to hit them it's usually just a 50-50. Some boxes are just slicker than others, same goes for rails. A slick box definitely helps with spinning and just overall feels nicer to ride on.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

its the same where i ride. just about everytime i go on the box i lose just about all my speed and my weight goes forward and i fall sometimes. so now i just avoid most boxes


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

I find the weather makes a difference. Warm wet spring days,watch out for sticky boxes, cold winter days, boxes should be slick.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

but how do u spin on a box.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

find one of them real wide butter pads to learn onto. its the same as spinning in the air, but you just gotta land flat on the rail. its all about balance and eyeing your landing


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

say i want to do a 50-50 to boardslide, do i go into a 50-50 and then do i just open up my shoulders, and turn my head?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

For something as small as a 90 degree turn you don't even really need to wind up, you can pretty much just turn your waist. For bigger spins its best to spin onto the rail atleast a little to start it with momentum then throw your shoulders and you're on your way spinning.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Weather can have an effect on how slippery boxes are, but the surface used on the box can also drastically change how slippery they are. Not a bad idea to 50-50 a box before working on boardslides or spins just so you know how grippy it is, and if they're too grippy just stay away from them altogether.

For spinning frontside onto boxes with 180+ spin, I find it easiest to work into them with butter or flat spins onto the box, and then go from there to aired spins. With backside spins onto boxes there really is no easy way, you pretty much have to just go for it.

As for why it's easier to nosepress a box than a rail, part of it probably has to do with your boxes being sticky, which would make your tail come off the box more easily. Just like when you're in slow snow, it becomes much easier to nollie / nose manual. Another thing to think about is that when you 50-50 a rail you're balancing toe/heel, whereas on a box you don't really have to balance at all. When you add fore or aft pressure, on a rail you're now balancing toe/heel & fore/aft, whereas on a box you're now only balancing fore/aft, so the rail is slightly more complicated.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

throwin a 180 on will usually get you into a spin on a box


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

i would start out spinning in the air with speed, its scary at first but you will get it down, but ive never had problems with sticky boxes so idk.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

The thing is, my park doesn't have those really wide butter pads. Even the small stuff is pretty big by Ontario standards. And the boxes on warm days are super grippy. Feels like my board is just glued onto the box. I noticed they use different materials though for the boxes; perhaps that may be the reason why they're so prone to sticking.


----------

